

Sublime Text 3 - Build 3059 released - SquareWheel
http://www.sublimetext.com/3?3059

======
SquareWheel
Significant changes are adding image previews, tab scrolling, and a personal
pet peeve - windows are now closed if you drag the last tab away.

~~~
publicfig
Is it a pet peeve that they close, or that they don't close? While I could
totally see the justification for both, I'll be secretly cheering about the
fact that they close now because that has driven me slightly crazy in the past

~~~
SquareWheel
Sorry, the pet peeve was that it didn't close. It just left an empty window.
This update fixes that and I'm really pleased about it.

------
cseelus
Vintage: A block caret is now used

Yeah, finally :-)

------
buugs
Also be sure to check out the dev channel:
[http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev](http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev)

More frequent releases, and quite stable.

You do need a Sublime text 2 license though.

------
kumarharsh
Any clue on when will the final version come out?

------
xmus
anyone herd of vim - MILES away better AND it doesn't annoy you to REGISTER
ERYtime you wanna hack

if you're not cool enough use Geany again MILES away better than this wanna-be

~~~
MarcScott
[http://xkcd.com/378/](http://xkcd.com/378/)

~~~
xmus
am not one of those guys - i just HATE the idea that you have to "pay" to get
a piece of mind - that's their "market plan" right?

